# For Jessye Norman Fans: Sensational Stormy Weather From Late in Her Career



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Only Garland did this better and not by much. This is from her Live With A Jazz Combo show. I was skeptical as I didn't much like her voice this late in her career, but she knocked this out of the ballpark. It was her but it was in pure pop aesthetic as well. Did anyone see this show?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for this. I never saw Jessye Norman live and haven't heard her jazz before. It truly is a 'crossover' performance as opposed to an opera singing singing jazz operatically.

I don't particularly like the arrangement or the slow tempo. It's also clear that there are two voices singing here and they aren't particularly well integrated. However, you can get away with that in pop/jazz and her musicality and general vocal prowess are extraordinary in any case. It's wonderful.

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

La marseillaise 200 aniversario Revolución Francesa - La mar
I saw this live, will never forget it. París 1989


----------

